# Uber app logs me off whenever I'm on my phone making a call



## UberOKC (Oct 31, 2014)

I'd really like to get rid of my Uber provided iPhone 4 because its costing me $10/week and its just something else cluttering up my dash.

I went ahead and installed the Uber app on my personal Iphone6 to see if I'd like it.

The only problem I'm having is that any time I make or receive a phone call and then go back to the Uber app, it has logged me off. Yet, I can have the Uber app running in the background while I do other things - like email, Facebook, surf the web, etc. and the app stays logged on (occasionally I have to click 'stay online' with a warning pops up).

Is there any workaround to use the Uber app in the background while also making/receiving phone calls?

If not, i guess I'll keep paying the $10/week.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

It basically logs you off not because of the call itself, rather for failing to hit 'stay online' which you don't actually see when on a call because iOS is designed that way (no apps can bother you while on a call).

Workaround is after dialing the number, press the home button and open the uber app again. Of course it helps if use hands free or a headset so you can easily see the requests coming.

PS: if it's really still that annoying to you, getting another cheap phone (android or iphone 4) solely for uber is still a better idea that paying travis $520 a year for a $200 phone.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

If you're on Verizon or Sprint, making/taking a call cuts your data connection. Providers such as AT&T do not have this issue


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> If you're on Verizon or Sprint, making/taking a call cuts your data connection. Providers such as AT&T do not have this issue


its this , i use sprint and cant talk and wait for a uber ping at the same time.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

elelegido said:


> If you're on Verizon or Sprint, making/taking a call cuts your data connection. Providers such as AT&T do not have this issue


Not 100% true for Verizon anymore. A few of their new phones allow phone and data use at the same time. I have a Galaxy S5 with Verizon and can use data and voice at the same time.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

elelegido said:


> If you're on Verizon or Sprint, making/taking a call cuts your data connection. Providers such as AT&T do not have this issue


it all depends on what type of phone you have
like for sprint, with you have the new phones that are tri band with Sprink Spark, you cant
some of the older phones can when on LTE


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Not 100% true for Verizon anymore. A few of their new phones allow phone and data use at the same time. I have a Galaxy S5 with Verizon and can use data and voice at the same time.


POST # 5 /TimFromMA : Thanks for that
Tim! Bison's got another
Connectivity Issue to Discuss w/ The'Zon
and I'll see if my, now 'tique, S4 will
do the Same.


----------



## Mike Lafferty (Jul 14, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Not 100% true for Verizon anymore. A few of their new phones allow phone and data use at the same time. I have a Galaxy S5 with Verizon and can use data and voice at the same time.


Is there something special you had to do , I have a Versizon Galaxy S6 and lose connection when I receive a call ?


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

Make sure that your area has LTE coverage


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just to mention, when you add the Partner App you also allow and agree that Uber can go into your phone in " contacts and photo's " , I bought myself a new phone where they can't sniff around ! Cheap new phone works best , and if you go into REWARDS page you can actually get a 20% discount on your phone line through Uber. Sign up for it , takes around 2 weeks till you see the %discount applied . It's as long as you are with UBER.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

Partner for iPhone has different permissions


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

Elevy said:


> Partner for iPhone has different permissions


So Android doesn't allow that - different ?


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

UBERNJ61 said:


> So Android doesn't allow that - different ?


Just saying iPhone version doesn't care about your contacts. I wonder if the developers were sloppy and asked for everything even what they won't use.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Mike Lafferty said:


> Is there something special you had to do , I have a Versizon Galaxy S6 and lose connection when I receive a call ?


No, but I think it only works if you are in an LTE coverage area.


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

Elevy said:


> Just saying iPhone version doesn't care about your contacts. I wonder if the developers were sloppy and asked for everything even what they won't use.


I do think they can use the contacts very well. It's all about steeling data from your employees, most of the Limo drivers and others have maybe a data base of customers , or just the people we know is enough, Uber just sends out txt messages out to all these and ask to sign up, they get real easy potential customers. I have a data base of at least 150 Limo customers on phone , as I saw that they sniff around I immediately bought a different phone for Uber App


----------

